# Warhammer 40k Motivational Posters



## Engelus

I made this one today, post your favorites.


----------



## Frostbite

Where's the site to make said posters?


----------



## Engelus

I don't know, I just used photoshop.


----------



## Dirge Eterna

I made this one for fun.










-Dirge


----------



## Mad King George




----------



## Circumflex

Someone should make a recruitment poster for the different factions of Chaos...like for Slaanesh: Join the Slaaneshi today! We've got whores! ...plus you can grow, like, ten more arms.


----------



## Morgal

there is sites for them, best one i saw was "Baneblade" for when your sick of holding the line.


----------



## Circumflex

That's pretty good...scary tanks them


----------



## Nosotros

http://diy.despair.com/motivator.php
Here ya go.
They've got some great ones for sale too.
Ex) One I just made.


----------



## KazieKama




----------



## Lord Sinkoran

i like the dreadnaught one and the daemon one


----------



## Ezekial Lightning

Cool i like the dread one a lot.


----------



## Jase




----------



## Mad King George




----------



## Culler

Seeing as how both of these things just happened one turn after another for my Orks last game.


----------



## QuietEarth

This should be printed out for every game


----------



## Archangel

BOOBIES AND DICKS?!?!?! Who knew Tabletop could be so pornographic!?!??!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

slannesh one made me lol:laugh:


----------



## asianavatar




----------



## Jezlad

Not 40k but I just did one.


----------



## DeusMortemEst

Almost funny, but I like cats better.


----------



## Fluff'Ead

Found this gem somewhere on the web.


----------



## danjbrierton

fluff, that is simply amazing


----------



## thomas2

Not my own but


----------



## Steel Rain




----------



## mgtymouze

How's this one guys?


----------



## DeusMortemEst




----------



## obsidian492

Circumflex said:


> Someone should make a recruitment poster for the different factions of Chaos...like for Slaanesh: Join the Slaaneshi today! We've got whores! ...plus you can grow, like, ten more arms.


I guess this one's a recruitment poster of sorts. I threw it together in Illustrator in about 5 minutes. Tell me what you think. It's around about an A4 size, so feel free to print it out.


----------



## Jase

in reply to the tyranids one...


----------



## Stella Cadente




----------



## Steel Rain

That's messed up. Thank you for disturbing me. I'll never look at a breastplate the same again.


----------



## Mad King George

sister guard.... yay


----------



## obsidian492

Did someone say MORE crappy Chaos posters?


----------



## cccp




----------



## Dirge Eterna

Obsidian, where did you get that font? It's awesome! 

IMO, Stella Cadente's poster is the closest to a 40k Motivational/Recruitment poster. Nothing says "Join the Guard!" quite like that, I think, lol.

-Dirge


----------



## Jase

not mine, but this one tickled me..


----------



## Rixnor

sorry I gotta bump this cuase it still makes me laugh


----------



## Captain Galus




----------



## Lord Sinkoran

:laugh: dude they are funny:laugh:


----------



## Captain Galus

heh jk i love terminators...but god 40pts for a deceptively soft model lol


----------



## thomas2

My own this time!


----------



## squadiee

these are great, keep em up!

I can't stop lmao at these


----------



## Jase




----------



## Mad King George




----------



## Steel Rain




----------



## danjbrierton

fresh off the press


----------



## Mad King George

does anyone else think the avatar should be bigger ... bigger than a demon prince ;-)


----------



## Dirge Eterna

Couldn't Resist.











And this is my current desktop.








-Dirge


----------



## Captain Galus

god i hate stealers


----------



## CATzeentch

Chuck norris one was good:laugh:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

lol:laugh: the emporer, chuck norris of the 41st millenia:laugh::laugh:


----------



## The_Enemy_Without

not mine.


----------



## danjbrierton

this one is for my new friend.










~dan


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

danjbrierton said:


> this one is for my new friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~dan


WHAT THE FUCK!!!


----------



## cccp

*runs away*


----------



## Jezlad

Thats awesome.

Where did you find that photo? I can hardly remember that night...

YOu just earned yourself some rep. :good:


----------



## Pandawithissues...

Are you the botter, or the bottee jez?


----------



## carmichael666

*necrons*

I made this on paint.


----------



## Mad King George




----------



## Jacobite

Jez you kinky bitch, what had you been smoking/drinking?


----------



## Dirge Eterna

Or both....pehaps DrUgS?

That's hilarious! 
-Dirge


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

Mad King George said:


>


LOL:laugh: made me laugh


----------



## Gore Hunter

well here's mine I hope no one gets offended click the thumbnail to see it fullsize


----------



## Pandawithissues...

The sad thing is thats probably more true than we'd like to believe.


----------



## Steel Rain

You're right. That was offensive. But you are entitled to your opinion, however wrong it is.


----------



## Pandawithissues...

And heres the link

http://http://www.coolminiornot.com/pics/pics7/img4235dcebc5c2c.jpg


----------



## Jezlad

Pandawithissues... said:


> Are you the botter, or the bottee jez?


Botter.

Spank that bitch!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

that slannesh one is great:laugh:


----------



## Fluff'Ead

Another goodie from the internets:


----------



## loyalist42

hehehe....i loves it muchly :biggrin:


----------



## Steel Rain

Yeah that one is hilarious


----------



## jakkie

Here are my two:


----------



## Galahad

The_Enemy_Without said:


> not mine.


LMAO, hey that's my mini!


----------



## The_Enemy_Without

you know, after i posted it, i found out it was originally yours. That's pretty sick. I considered editing it to credit it to you, but I wanted to save the surprise.

It would have been especially awkward had i lied and claimed it as my own...


----------



## Galahad

Well, to be fair, I stole the pose from a poster on B&C, who admitted he saw it first somewhere else...so feel free to make your own and steal the idea from me ;-)

I just wish I know who made the picture. A friend of mine sayshe saw it on 4chan a while back too.


----------



## Red Orc

Galahad, I'm sure you were the one who originally posted it on here, on a conversion thread in the WIP section of the hobby forum.

I remember thinking at the time 'f*** that's a cool mini'. I remember things like that.

'Out, damned cyclops...'


----------



## cccp

dude, has the cyclops smiley gone again?


----------



## Red Orc

Nah, I'm at work (lah de dah, I'm working so hard...) and I don't have the page I copy them from in my favourites... and I'm too lazy to go hunting through the pages of posts to find them.

Oh I'm so lazy I'm surprised I don't melt sometimes.

'When is a cyclops not a cyclops? When it's...'

(the answer to that joke will be provided when I think of it)

[EDIT]


----------



## cccp

okay.....i uploaded it to photobucket for cyclpos win.


----------



## jakkie

lolz; i love that site:biggrin::


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

that titan is an absolute monstere


----------



## Captain Galus

heh


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

that is an awesome pic of a daemon :shok:


----------



## Vitaeus

And yes, I am a DA fan so I can make fun of them. :biggrin:

Dang all of you guys make mine look completely un-funny. :shok:


----------



## squadiee

Vitaeus said:


> And yes, I am a DA fan so I can make fun of them. :biggrin:
> 
> Dang all of you guys make mine look completely un-funny. :shok:


LMAO that one was good!


----------



## Vitaeus

squadiee said:


> LMAO that one was good!


Hehe, thanks. :mrgreen:


----------



## DeusMortemEst

The Dark Angels aren't fucking emo. They are metal. Metal as fuck!


----------



## squadiee

I'm still having difficulties picturing SMs with guitars...


----------



## Steel Rain

squadiee said:


> I'm still having difficulties picturing SMs with guitars...


Space wolves don't play guitars. They play axes, baby!


----------



## Vitaeus

I guess they have to have them custom-made for size? Imagine trying to play a SM-sized guitar...Ouch.


----------



## Sons of Russ

squadiee said:


> I'm still having difficulties picturing SMs with guitars...


You haven't seen any 2nd Ed. Noise Marines, have you? :biggrin:


----------



## Vitaeus




----------



## Dirge Eterna

Thought I'd share this one.









-Dirge


----------



## Vitaeus

You do know that that is a World of Warcraft picture, right?
Oh well. Nonethless, still funny. :biggrin:


----------



## Dirge Eterna

Yes, but it reminds me of a 40k =I=

-Dirge


----------



## Vitaeus

Yeah, it does look that way. In fact, I made a character on WoW not too long ago based on Sanguinius and I'm going to use that armor (probably not the mask, though).


----------



## Captain Galus

Vitaeus said:


> And yes, I am a DA fan so I can make fun of them. :biggrin:
> 
> Dang all of you guys make mine look completely un-funny. :shok:


hehe i always thot the emo kids would play dark eldar


----------



## cccp

Vitaeus said:


>


im liking this one. they are very angry robots.


----------



## Gore Hunter

Steel Rain said:


> You're right. That was offensive. But you are entitled to your opinion, however wrong it is.


:shok:
Wow!!! Hey I did'nt make the thing I just found it. I ain't got no Problem with Americak:

I just Just have a dislike towards Bush other than that I think America is great.


----------



## Hespithe

The US is just as corrupt, and has just as much potential, as every other country in the world run by imperfect people. Still, this is a subject for another thread where flaming can be more closely monitored, lol.

As for the posters, well, meh... I still haven't seen one worthy of my desktop wallpaper...


----------



## Engelus

I'm just glad we're not a monarchy. It's good that we can boot out the people running the country every 4 years or so. 

just a few weeks ago a friend and I have both made legion fell blades, and our dudes on top had a sword, so that "get me closer" one is kinda true. the guy on top needs a sword, it just doesnt look right without it, like hes on a big iron and steel steed.


----------



## jakkie

Steel Rain said:


> Space wolves don't play guitars. They play axes, baby!



sounds like Lordi lol


----------



## Vitaeus

And _that_ is what I call motivational.


----------



## Captain Galus

lol ive seen that before!


----------



## Vitaeus

Captain Galus said:


> lol ive seen that before!


Probably the picture, but I just made the poster not 5 minutes ago. I think the phrase is great, if I may say so myself.


----------



## cccp

ah, that diagram is a joke.


----------



## Gore Hunter

hows this one


----------



## Steel Rain

That's a good one. But I like this one better.


----------



## Gore Hunter

Yeah thats a good un alright


----------



## Steel Rain

And this one too, stolen from another site.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

these are great:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Captain Galus

its erasing all my posters!!!


----------



## Haraldrr

they look awsome


----------



## Captain Galus

these arent mine but theyre pretty funny


----------



## angels of fire

Teehee I am lovin these...


----------



## Dirge Eterna

Imperial Guard: Attempting to survive the 41st Millienium WITHOUT Power Armor.


----------



## Silb

what do you guys think about this one?


----------



## Blackhiker

That is a pretty good one


----------



## Hespithe

I like it, and saved it... I'm gonna try to build that NecLord...


----------



## Jase

image and quote taken from this thread 
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=4146


----------



## Initiate

hehe, i just made one, its pretty fun...


----------



## Gore Hunter

Ha Ha Thas clever Lol


----------



## jakkie

lol Jase
i like the Marneus Calgar one
your titans biggr than my titan

i found a great site for some vert good Demotivational Posters:
http://theburningbiscuit.com/Demotivational Posters.html


----------



## Moschaboy

those demozivators really rule, i especially love the one with the bear and the salmon...


----------



## jakkie

heh heh lol


----------



## Morgal

oh that riminds me there is one of an imperial fighter with the caption "aerodynamics are for sissies"


----------



## Jase




----------



## Morgal

may need an explanation not familiar with that game system.


----------



## Jase

generally in lord of the rings you need 5's/6's to kill people, it kinda balances the fact that people don't have saving throws, if you killed people on like 3's and 2's then the game would be quick and no fun.


hence the phrase, 6's to win.


----------



## chrisman 007

The thread that never dies!


----------



## Jase

it took all my powers of threadomancy, but this thread should never ever die.


----------



## jakkie

that would have been better with something like this:
http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b193/Zz43/p1_sm.jpg


----------



## DarKKKKK

these are amazing :laugh:


----------



## Necoho




----------



## Daniel Harper

Not my work, but kudos to whoever did make it... ace job


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai

This is true...










and










I made these myself :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Khorne

Here's some.


----------



## jakkie

lol, i like that one. "they shall know no fear" is ridiculous
sorry to bring this one back, but it my personal favourite:biggrin::


----------



## Israfil

these are my favs

-Edit- Don't post borderline racist and/or horrendously politically incorrect stuff, funny as it might be. -TSoH.


----------



## Cadian81st

Those last three are pretty funny. This is still my favorite:


----------



## Mensrea

Ok so I couldnt pass that Eldar pic up...


----------



## Viscount Vash

Lol.

Mmm tastes like chicken. Nice one.


----------



## Initiate

lolz, i had thought this thread to be dead months ago! Seems like I was wrong though.

I especially thought the commissar one to be hilarious.


----------



## Casmiricus

Engelus said:


> the guy on top needs a sword, it just doesnt look right without it, like hes on a big iron and steel steed.


I don't know about that. I built one of my Baneblades with the commander smoking a cigar after blasting a fool who attempted to board.


----------



## jakkie

Casmiricus said:


> I don't know about that. I built one of my Baneblades with the commander smoking a cigar after blasting a fool who attempted to board.


completely forgetting about the rest of the sqaud coming up behind him...

this thread was dead, but someone ressurected it and it has become more popular again, for which we should all be thankful:mrgreen:


----------



## Bungholio

Made this because...fuck it, because I felt like it.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

Bungholio said:


>


Thats created a completely new level of wrong


----------



## Bungholio

Sorry. :biggrin:


----------



## thomas2

Bungholio said:


>


If they are 'templars' why the hell are they Blood Ravens?


----------



## Revelations

thomas2 said:


> If they are 'templars' why the hell are they Blood Ravens?


It's never healthy to question insanity...


----------



## Cadian81st

Yes, don't ask the insane man questions, he might eat your face!:mrgreen:


----------



## Bungholio

thomas2 said:


> If they are 'templars' why the hell are they Blood Ravens?


Because TemplarTubbies sounds a fucking sight better than RavenTubbies. Now, if you'd like to find me a few decent pics of a Black Templars' helmet...



Why do some people have to be so anally retentive?


----------



## Son of mortarion

Cadian81st said:


> Yes, don't ask the insane man questions, he might eat your face!:mrgreen:


Eat 'is facr Bungholio:laugh:


----------



## ZsoSahaal

All these posters are great. I love that one with the sword-wielding guy in the tank.

"TAKE ME CLOSER! I WANT TO HIT THEM WITH MY SWORD!"


----------



## Bungholio

Son of mortarion said:


> Eat 'is facr Bungholio:laugh:


I'd really rather not - it's undoubtedly sporting a rather unpleasant crop of gurgling zits...never know _what_ I'd catch. I'd be better off sniffing Papa Nurgle's underoos after a hard night on the Kingfisher and Mutton Vindaloo.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

> "TAKE ME CLOSER! I WANT TO HIT THEM WITH MY SWORD!"


Now, for all of those of us who have watched monty python, say that quote in the same voice and tone as "Hurry up, i want to chop his head off" from the great 3 headed knight and it becomes that much funnier :laugh:


----------



## Toast Ghost

Made On photoshop :biggrin:


----------



## jakkie

Ordo Xeno Commander said:


> Now, for all of those of us who have watched monty python, say that quote in the same voice and tone as "Hurry up, i want to chop his head off" from the great 3 headed knight and it becomes that much funnier :laugh:


is that an intentional link w/ MP, if so its very good!


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

yup, intentional all the way :biggrin:


----------



## Bungholio

It's a bit big, I know but then I have a small penis so this is something of a substitute.


----------



## jakkie

heh heh lol


----------



## sgt macragge

wow those are awesome, i feel like i wanna fight for u now, but im to busy painting lol


----------



## angels of fire

Made this one myself.








And this one.


----------



## Bungholio

One good reason to fear the Necrons...


----------



## Chavic

Fluff'Ead said:


> Another goodie from the internets:



Damn Commissars! The sad thing is that this isn't beyond belief.


----------



## jakkie

The one with the Baneblade is so much better.


----------



## Daniel Harper

Heres two more posters, again not by me...

View attachment 1046


View attachment 1047


----------



## Caledor

Heres a couple I found on the net:

View attachment 1053


View attachment 1054


And last but not least

View attachment 1055


----------



## vorbis

cant see yours angels


----------



## khorneflake

http://http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://archive.vexingviews.com/motivation/warhammer40chibi.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.sotavasara.net/keskustelu/viewtopic.php%3Ff%3D104%26p%3D880313&h=600&w=750&sz=93&hl=en&start=85&um=1&tbnid=n0rzAux2DReMKM:&tbnh=113&tbnw=141&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dwarhammer%2B40k%2Bmotivational%2Bpics%26start%3D80%26ndsp%3D20%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26rls%3Dcom.microsoft:en-US%26sa%3DNhttp://http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/7673/t2vrwkhdrsahckhpzvztj4xyg9.jpg&imgrefurl=http://z8.invisionfree.com/OffWork/index.php%3Fshowtopic%3D322%26st%3D0%26&h=600&w=750&sz=93&hl=en&start=83&um=1&tbnid=tzlpxdDYoTGuFM:&tbnh=113&tbnw=141&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dwarhammer%2B40k%2Bmotivational%2Bpics%26start%3D80%26ndsp%3D20%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26rls%3Dcom.microsoft:en-US%26sa%3DN


----------



## Otep

i couldnt resist my self...


----------



## Bungholio




----------



## angels of fire

FUCK ME!!! FLEE THIS FUCKING FORUM FROM BUNGHOLIO. Seriously escape while you still have a chance.


----------



## Bungholio

It's far too late to run now...


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

bungholio, your a legend dude, these are brilliant!


----------



## Bungholio

Cheers mate...nice to know my mental problem is appreciated. Sadly, it's the result of drinking the water in Melbourne...it has too many psychotropic chemicals in it - which is strange because it should be very pure considering how many kidneys it's passed through on its way here.


----------



## bobss




----------



## vorbis

actually laughed out loud at the sooty one


----------



## bobss

the sootey one is probably the funniest thing ive seen since the hover cat thing


----------



## jakkie

Damn Otep, thats from a film isnt it. what is it?! 

http://icanhascheezburger.com/ - for all your lolcatz needs:grin:


----------



## Bungholio

Tomorrow's one will be in particularly bad taste and will feature the Pope in a starring role.:biggrin:


----------



## Initiate

Bungholio, where in the eye of terror do you get all these things?!


----------



## Bungholio

These are all originals. I get an idea, get all the bits and pieces together, photoshop the shit out of them and then stitch 'em together. It's the wording that really makes it.


----------



## Bungholio

And, as promised...here is a little something for the weekend...


----------



## officer kerky

i found this one


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

LOL these are hilarious :laugh:


----------



## officer kerky

hahaha lol Bungholio i just realised there is a vaseline bottle under the pope. wonder why you put that in for???


----------



## jakkie

wow, good eyes - i didnt spot that.


----------



## Riandro

Ahem... 'assault' the altar :laugh:


----------



## Bungholio

Well...look at the amount of altar boys that HAVE been assaulted and dear old Benedict still refuses to condemn it...hence the slogan and the tub of vaseline. I'm not sure even as to how many people realise that the head is that of his Assholiness, Pope Bendict. I deliberately made it subtle. Will I go to hell for that?


----------



## weasly

Lol the Pope looks kinda eager in this pic


----------



## Trigger

Bungholio said:


> Well...look at the amount of altar boys that HAVE been assaulted and dear old Benedict still refuses to condemn it...hence the slogan and the tub of vaseline. I'm not sure even as to how many people realise that the head is that of his Assholiness, Pope Bendict. I deliberately made it subtle. Will I go to hell for that?


If you do, you can meet him face to face


----------



## Bungholio

It's not my _face_ he'll be eager to meet. :shok:


----------



## jakkie

Bungholio said:


> his Assholiness, Pope Bendict... Will I go to hell for that?


I think Hell would be the soft option for you, my friend. I think :taunt: r :fuck:ed. :biggrin:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

Threadomancy AWAY!!!!!

Found these 2, thought I would share.


----------



## officer kerky

i use this one i created when people do custom work like make their own models that dont look cool.


----------



## hells_fury

i found this on the net, makes me laugh


















made this one myself, found the pic on the net


----------



## Concrete Hero

hells_fury said:


> made this one myself, found the pic on the net


You know the difference between _Hetro_sexual and _****_sexual right?


----------



## hells_fury

Concrete Hero said:


> You know the difference between _Hetro_sexual and _****_sexual right?


wait a second, i meant metrosexual, fack, god i space out epiclly

fixed it below


----------



## Abomination

This is a fantastically hilarious thread. Long may it continue.


----------



## TheJackalMan

I think this is the only one in my collection that hasn't been used already


----------



## Necrosis

TheJackalMan said:


> I think this is the only one in my collection that hasn't been used already


I like the one holding the space marine poster!


----------



## Lupercal101

here is my slaanesh poster


----------



## Lupercal101

whoops it didn't come up, i will just include link

http://diy.despair.com/motivator.php


----------



## Lupercal101

View attachment 2609
View attachment 2610


these are my slaanesh inspiered posters.Boobs for the boob god!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kostya

The two 40k ones that I have:

















And now what these types of threads do for me:


----------



## Xan'du Lagos

ok, That Dawn of War pic there, was that edited or an actual unaltered snapshot from the opening intro?


----------



## Mellow

Hilarious. I can't see most of the pics here, though, since the only ones I can see are the ones in thumbnails. Mostly.


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai

Xan'du Lagos said:


> ok, That Dawn of War pic there, was that edited or an actual unaltered snapshot from the opening intro?


Unaltered.
Go on youtube, look it up, pause it at the right moment.


----------



## Jacobite

Found this and lol'd. The man makes a point:


----------



## Lupercal101

heh heh heh


----------



## mysteriooz

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i92/Jack_Nastyface/Schwarzeneggar.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.maximusrex.com/viewtopic.php%3Fp%3D1732%26sid%3Dda105ac820cb3f06524c945c4752db06&usg=__Zy8wDhbS_YBnUdPZSK0o5oqnkco=&h=666&w=682&sz=67&hl=en&start=8&tbnid=cN0mxvxvDBanYM:&tbnh=136&tbnw=139&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dwarhammer%2Bmotivational%2Bposters%26gbv%3D2%26hl%3Den[/URL]


----------



## Dark Assassin101

Here's one I found realy disturbing


----------



## Varakir

bump:


----------



## Winterous

Varakir said:


> bump:


So true.
Bloody retards and their bling mobiles.


----------



## High Marshall Mendark

Heres a couple, im sorry if they've already been posted, but i cant see them all for some reason, so here we go:


----------



## Winterous

High Marshall Mendark said:


>


:O
What is that from??


----------



## Calamari




----------



## johhnyking777

Sorry, i am new to this, how is this
http://www.motifake.com/temp/my-first-poster-demotivational-poster-1281543625.jpg


----------



## aboytervigon

i made this


----------



## aboytervigon

heres another


----------



## Winterous

aboytervigon said:


> i made this


That one's pretty good actually :laugh:
But the plural of cannon is cannon, so the S is unnecessary


----------



## aboytervigon

kk thanks also what do you think of my other one


----------



## Winterous

aboytervigon said:


> kk thanks also what do you think of my other one


Not funny really.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Havent looked through all pages yet but I found this when trying to find a bigger picture of that female tau commander :-/


----------

